# invisible shield by zagg



## mattymattyh (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Just thought that I will share with you my experience with the purchase of a ZAGG Invisible Shield. Its a film to protect the screen of the watch. I purchased one for my Black/Orange Core couple of weeks ago. It arrived today with very impressive packaging. See attached pictures. It comes with a spray to assist in applying the film onto the screen without leaving any marks on the 'sticky' side of the film. It was disappointing when I tried to apply the film onto the watch that it was too large. It seems to be about 5mm in radius too large. Have email ZAGG and will wait and see the response that I will get.

I also purchased a film for my camera and that fitted fine and it does look impressive compared to what I had before - a cut out from a PDA screen protector. It will be interesting to see overtime if it will have scuff marks on the screen from taking the camera out of the bag.


----------



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

I've just ordered one of these too. I hope it's not a design fault?? Let us know what you find out. Their products are good. I've got one on my Nikon D40x and it's great.


----------



## NNelson (Apr 28, 2008)

I actually work for ZAGG, and I read about your experience with the watch sizes. I'm sorry to hear about it, and please let me know what I can do to help. I'm sure our customer service will take good care of you, but in case you aren't happy with them, please feel free to contact me


----------



## qtip (Nov 13, 2007)

Did you pop off the bezel to install? I have one for my orange/black and it is a bit big to fit on with the bezel in place. I popped the bezel off and it fits great....it also helps the bezel feel more snug.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Now THERE is some customer service! Welcome to the forum N Nelson!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh... cool thought!


----------



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

qtip said:


> Did you pop off the bezel to install? I have one for my orange/black and it is a bit big to fit on with the bezel in place. I popped the bezel off and it fits great....it also helps the bezel feel more snug.


How easy is it to pop off the bezel? How is it done?


----------



## mattymattyh (Mar 18, 2008)

I would be interested to know how to pop off the bezel.. didn't do that. But is that how it should be installed? wouldn't void the warranty right? cheers.


----------



## thisguy (Jan 24, 2008)

I have contacted Zagg about this. I sent the measurements, and they sent me a new shield. No problems, it now fits so the bezel can now move.


----------



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

I have just recieved my invisible shield and it is oversized too. What measurements did you send to Zagg for them to correct this?? I don't think the bezel should be taken off so will wait to get a replacement.


----------



## mattymattyh (Mar 18, 2008)

I have just received my replacement but it is still too big  have sent a follow up email to Zigg and advised them of the situation and the size of the face is around 32mm. Hope this can be sorted...


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

There website advertises two versions, one specifically for the BY, and I'm guessing the other one is for all the others. Which ones have you guys been ordering?


----------



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

I ordered the Suunto Core generic shield. As you said there are 2 versions. One specific and the other, of course, B/Y. They say that the 'Suunto Core' is not the correct size for my watch. 

They say that I have to order a generic shield which I'm not too comfortable about... who knows maybe that will be too large or maybe even not large enough!!! 

I'm not too impressed with the service... each reply to my questions is responded by a different person, each offering different advice and NONE of which is helpful. They are saying to send the package back to US for a refund (from NZ) which will cost the price of the refund to begin with AND then to reorder of which I doubt they are unable to guarantee me that will be a correct one. 

I find it kinda strange that they offer a Suunto Core and a B/Y and no advice on which one to order in the first place if you don't have the B/Y model.

One dissappointed INVISIBLE SHIELD by ZAGG customer who is fast becoming disappointed with their service and customer care... :-(
p.s. I'm interested to know if the Suunto Core watches each have a different sized face on them?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

If you can cut one clean enough... the sheilds can be made from either clear vinyl (available at most fabric stores in differing thicknesses...).

Or you could cut one from a PDA screen shield.

Personally, I dont like the shields on anything but my iPod and my PDA... I have tried cutting my own... they come out ok. The tough part is getting a nice clean cut.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey on that note I have somehow managed to get a scratch on my X9 crystal. Is there any way to buff that out??

Kirby


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

X9is have mineral crystals right??

Not much chance at all... sorry. You could try with some toothpaste. But if it has any depth to it at all, and its indeed mineral, its likely to not come out.


----------



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm curious, do all the Suunto Core watches have a different sized watch face?


----------



## thisguy (Jan 24, 2008)

ON some of the bezels, there are 2 nibs (tits) that stick down. They would interfere if the shield covers the entire crystal. The black and orange has these.


----------



## qtip (Nov 13, 2007)

I just stopped by Zagg (Invisible Shield) to get a replacement as I just took my Core back to REI and got a new one. When I got my shield originally, they didn't have the Core option to choose from, so they just matched one close to the size of the watch. So today I asked for a Core specific shield. They brought out a shield the size of the entire watch plus a good 10 mm overlap all around. They laughed and went and looked again. The Core Steel is a better match, but it's still not a perfect fit with the little nubs on the orange/black. So, I just got my original size 33mm (I think).


----------



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

Well that doesn't surprise me... I think they should withdraw the options for the Suunto Core watch as it looks like it doesn't fit any model of the Core series. It's poor customer service to list products that are incorrect and then expect the purchaser to return the wrongly listed product at their expense. I'm disappointed with Zagg and will have to look at getting a generic fitting for my light green core.


----------



## thisguy (Jan 24, 2008)

They should up date the order page.


----------



## scandium21 (Nov 28, 2007)

For those who have put an invisible shield on their CORE, how does it look? Pics?? Does it effect the visibility at all or bubble?


----------



## thisguy (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been wearing one for a couple months now, no visibility issue. You can see the edge of the shield where the second ticks go around. I feel a lot better wearing the core. Not as concerned about scratching the glass. I will try to get a picture.


----------



## allegiancey (Aug 13, 2007)

does any of you guys got solutions to this problem ?


----------



## thisguy (Jan 24, 2008)

which problem?I have no complaints, feel very confident with this product.


----------



## allegiancey (Aug 13, 2007)

regarding the size of the zagg shield. it doesnt seem to fit my core O/B. i cant find any conclusion to this over the past posts.


----------



## symantec11_76 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Invisibleshield 35mm General Watch shield on All Black Core*

I recently received my new All Black core. I noticed immediately how reflective the watch face was, and that the watch is going go through some abuse throughout the next few years. Since this watch is an outdoor tool, I felt it was time for an Invisibleshield to be installed. I have used Invisibleshield products on many of my electronics. However, I always refrained from their use on a watch. I certainly would not put one on my Seiko as it would reduce the great looks of the watch. My Core is not a fancy looker, it is a tool with rugged looks. So a shield would be the perfect addition. My only concern was the tick marks on the bezel. I closely looked under the tick marks to see if there was a space, and sure enough there was. The only problem was whether the shield would fit under them. Since Invisibleshields aren't that pricey and have free shipping, I went for it. First, I measured the screen to be 35mm from edge to edge. I ordered the General Watch shield that was stated to be 35mm. Well it came in the mail and I installed it last night. First, I measured the shield to verify it was 35mm and it was dead-on. I then sprayed my hands, and both sides of the shield with the included spray. I slid the shield under the tick marks first, and laid it on the screen. I must say that it was a perfect fit from edge to edge of the bezel. I wiped all the bubbles out and let it sit for 24 hours, so that the shield could properly setup. Today, I have been able to turn the bezel without the tick marks causing any issues. It can't be anymore perfect of a fit. See the images below for the differences between having a screen shield or not. The shield definitely cuts down on the glare which is great. The shield diffuses the Core screen very little and does not hamper the legibility in my opinion. I can now safely wipe dust of my screen without worrying about scratches. For any outdoorsmen that will put their Cores through the extremes, an Invisibleshield would be a definite benefit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Mvw said:


> Well that doesn't surprise me... I think they should withdraw the options for the Suunto Core watch as it looks like it doesn't fit any model of the Core series. It's poor customer service to list products that are incorrect and then expect the purchaser to return the wrongly listed product at their expense. I'm disappointed with Zagg and will have to look at getting a generic fitting for my light green core.


Does it means there is no nice fitting made by zagg for the light green core?:think:


----------



## symantec11_76 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think your better off measuring your screen with a caliper and verifying the diameter. Once you get the diameter in millimeters, then order a generic version according to that size. This way you are more likely to receive the right size for your watch. 

This suggestion came directly from Zagg as I asked them if the All Black protector was the same size of the other Cores. They suggested that I just measure mine and order one specific to that size. It worked wonderfully that way. Couldn't have been more perfect of a size.


----------



## TheYoshi (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Invisibleshield 35mm General Watch shield on All Black Core*

Mind posting a pic or two from a little farther away? Trying to get a feel for how obvious the "ripples" are from the invisible shield when looking at it from normal usage distances.


----------



## symantec11_76 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Invisibleshield 35mm General Watch shield on All Black Core*

Sorry this took me so long to get back to you, but I have been busy with school work. In any case, I took a picture with an accurate POV from my wrist. I also exploded the same image so that you can see the display better.

The first pictures I provided was immediately after installing the screen protector. You will notice more ripples after putting on the protector. Over time, the protector begins to settle more and becomes less noticeable. I personally, am very happy with the screen protector.


----------



## elementarypenguin9 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just Browsing The Zagg Site...Looking at some of the Protectors....the One For The "STEEL STEEL" has in the options of "SCREEN COVERAGE" and "SCREEN WITH LINKS COVERAGE"


What the Heck is the Difference?? Thanks!


----------



## symantec11_76 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great question, and I really have no idea. I did a little searching and could not find any without links (if they mean without lugs). I can only suspect that there was some editions that may have had different size screens, but I don't know enough about the steel to tell you for sure. Personally, I would just measure the screen with a caliper and order the correct generic size. You could always email Zagg also. They are good at getting back to you rather quickly. Let us know if you find out the difference since you sparked my curiosity.



elementarypenguin9 said:


> Just Browsing The Zagg Site...Looking at some of the Protectors....the One For The "STEEL STEEL" has in the options of "SCREEN COVERAGE" and "SCREEN WITH LINKS COVERAGE"
> 
> What the Heck is the Difference?? Thanks!


----------



## SDPics (Nov 28, 2009)

Just installed a Zagg I.S. on my Black/Yellow. I have to say that the new cut from Zagg doesn't cover the whole face. The new cut covers the the glass up to the ring that has the lettering on it. I will post pictures when the shield is done drying.


----------



## SDPics (Nov 28, 2009)

Pics of the new Zagg cut....not sure if I will keep it


----------



## twainharte (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Invisibleshield 35mm General Watch shield on All Black Core*



symantec11_76 said:


> I recently received my new All Black core. I noticed immediately how reflective the watch face was, and that the watch is going go through some abuse throughout the next few years. Since this watch is an outdoor tool, I felt it was time for an Invisibleshield to be installed. I have used Invisibleshield products on many of my electronics. However, I always refrained from their use on a watch. I certainly would not put one on my Seiko as it would reduce the great looks of the watch. My Core is not a fancy looker, it is a tool with rugged looks. So a shield would be the perfect addition. My only concern was the tick marks on the bezel. I closely looked under the tick marks to see if there was a space, and sure enough there was. The only problem was whether the shield would fit under them. Since Invisibleshields aren't that pricey and have free shipping, I went for it. First, I measured the screen to be 35mm from edge to edge. *I ordered the General Watch shield that was stated to be 35mm.* Well it came in the mail and I installed it last night. First, I measured the shield to verify it was 35mm and it was dead-on. I then sprayed my hands, and both sides of the shield with the included spray. I slid the shield under the tick marks first, and laid it on the screen. I must say that it was a perfect fit from edge to edge of the bezel. I wiped all the bubbles out and let it sit for 24 hours, so that the shield could properly setup. Today, I have been able to turn the bezel without the tick marks causing any issues. It can't be anymore perfect of a fit. See the images below for the differences between having a screen shield or not. The shield definitely cuts down on the glare which is great. The shield diffuses the Core screen very little and does not hamper the legibility in my opinion. I can now safely wipe dust of my screen without worrying about scratches. For any outdoorsmen that will put their Cores through the extremes, an Invisibleshield would be a definite benefit.


Thanks for that post. Convinced me to invest in the 'Shield for the recently purchased _Core All Black_.

Alhough, briefly looking on their site: ZAGG | invisibleSHIELD | Suunto Watch Cases, Screen Protectors, Covers, Shields, Skins, Invisible Shield there is no mention of a "General Watch 'Shield" or Size or even a specific 'Shield for the _Core All Black_... What am I missing?


----------



## shamanstar (Jul 17, 2011)

My Y&B shield also looks like the picture above. Zagg claims to have never heard of an issue with sizing for the y&b. I linked them to this thread. I measured mine and the face measures 39mm- would you all agree that is an accurate measurement for the y&b core? I am so annoyed because I went to the trouble of ordering this when I ordered my watch so that I could wear it immediately- now I am stuck waiting around for a proper replacement to be sent. I am not impressed and will probably go with another company for any other shields. Power Support makes an amazing iphone/ipad shield- I wish more companies would expand the devices that are compatible with their products!


----------



## jad (May 19, 2012)

So, I attempted to get a Zagg 35mm protector on my Core All Black but the ticks on the bezel really gave me a hard time. The protector might be too thick to fit under the tick marks. I am willing to give it another try but wanted to hear more about people's experience installing it or any tricks that could help. 

Thx,

José.


----------



## hboutin (Feb 13, 2010)

Sometimes the bezel is too thighs, especially if you don't use it too much. Install it, let it rest then it should be fine. Mine was also getting in the way of the hashmarks, but not it works just fine after a few days.


----------



## Bcharles123 (Mar 7, 2012)

No worries about the charging clamp making a dent on the Zagg. Just clamp the onto the bezel not the face, but make sure the electrical prongs connect. Not as secure, but it works fine. The spring is pretty strong. No Zagg dent! (Note: it works on a silver Ambit. The black one has a different bezel. maybe someone could try it.)


----------



## Grinster24 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Invisibleshield 35mm General Watch shield on All Black Core*



symantec11_76 said:


> I recently received my new All Black core. I noticed immediately how reflective the watch face was, and that the watch is going go through some abuse throughout the next few years. Since this watch is an outdoor tool, I felt it was time for an Invisibleshield to be installed. I have used Invisibleshield products on many of my electronics. However, I always refrained from their use on a watch. I certainly would not put one on my Seiko as it would reduce the great looks of the watch. My Core is not a fancy looker, it is a tool with rugged looks. So a shield would be the perfect addition. My only concern was the tick marks on the bezel. I closely looked under the tick marks to see if there was a space, and sure enough there was. The only problem was whether the shield would fit under them. Since Invisibleshields aren't that pricey and have free shipping, I went for it. First, I measured the screen to be 35mm from edge to edge. I ordered the General Watch shield that was stated to be 35mm. Well it came in the mail and I installed it last night. First, I measured the shield to verify it was 35mm and it was dead-on. I then sprayed my hands, and both sides of the shield with the included spray. I slid the shield under the tick marks first, and laid it on the screen. I must say that it was a perfect fit from edge to edge of the bezel. I wiped all the bubbles out and let it sit for 24 hours, so that the shield could properly setup. Today, I have been able to turn the bezel without the tick marks causing any issues. It can't be anymore perfect of a fit. See the images below for the differences between having a screen shield or not. The shield definitely cuts down on the glare which is great. The shield diffuses the Core screen very little and does not hamper the legibility in my opinion. I can now safely wipe dust of my screen without worrying about scratches. For any outdoorsmen that will put their Cores through the extremes, an Invisibleshield would be a definite benefit.


In the last picture the backlight on this watch looks blue? Is this just the lighting or is there a way to get a blue backlight on the Suunto Core All Black?


----------



## August Von Mackensen (Aug 1, 2012)

Got a small scratch on my core all black glass yesterday.Would Polywatch or toothpaste work with my model?


----------



## hboutin (Feb 13, 2010)

Before you install the shield, turn the bezel a few times to loosen it, then wet the surface of the crystal a bit with the solution form ZAGG. Slide the shield under the hashmarks then wiggle it in the right position on your watch and WAIT a few hours, preferably overnight for the shield to set BEFORE you used the bezel again. I have a CORE and an X Lander and both worked fine.


----------

